# why you have to learn yoyleberry for sq1



## Xatu (Aug 15, 2022)

learn the yoyoleberry method.
you won't have to worry about parity, theres only like 20 algs, it's easy to learn, and you can get fast with it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 15, 2022)

if it's that good you should learn how to write its name properly


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 15, 2022)

Xatu said:


> learn the yoyoleberry method.
> you won't have to worry about parity, theres only like 20 algs, it's easy to learn, and you can get fast with it.


It's a cool concept for a method (the reduction to UFO type thing part), but trangium himself on the website for it said that it's most likely not speed optimal and more a novelty method.
The issue with it is that recognition is difficult, algs are not great, and ergonomics aren't that good either considering the majority of the solve is spent in barrel/barrel.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 15, 2022)

I've asked you to stop 3 times already, but let's do it differently this time.
Show me any Sub 10 Ao5 with Yoyleberry
Tell me, why I, whos been using Vandenbergh since 2012 and has seen Yoyleberry being created and dismissed by it's creator immediatly why I should learn it.


----------



## Xatu (Aug 15, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> if it's that good you should learn how to write its name properly


its "yoyoleberry"



Thom S. said:


> I've asked you to stop 3 times already, but let's do it differently this time.
> Show me any Sub 10 Ao5 with Yoyleberry
> Tell me, why I, whos been using Vandenbergh since 2012 and has seen Yoyleberry being created and dismissed by it's creator immediatly why I should learn it.


i never got one even with vandenbergh


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 15, 2022)

Xatu said:


> its "yoyoleberry"


Show me any single source that says "yoyoleberry". It's Yoyleberry.


Xatu said:


> i never got one even with vandenbergh


He asked for any sub-10 average with Yoyleberry. This means it can be from any solver.


----------



## LBr (Aug 15, 2022)

My recommendation would be to think about a method or concept before posting something showering it in praise

I learnt that the hard way


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 15, 2022)

Xatu said:


> its "yoyoleberry"


This makes me think of someone yoyoing with berries


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 15, 2022)

dang you guys are kinda mean


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 15, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> dang you guys are kinda mean


Where?


----------



## LBr (Aug 15, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> dang you guys are kinda mean


I’m not mean, I am just straight taking with people: what I said could have been worse but I didn’t want to hurt many feelings so I made my response accordingly


----------



## Puzzlerr (Aug 17, 2022)

wasn't talking to you

that sounded aggressive 
wow


LBr said:


> I’m not mean, I am just straight taking with people: what I said could have been worse but I didn’t want to hurt many feelings so I made my response accordingly


----------

